# Thi công sân tennis chất lượng chuẩn thi đấu



## cỏ nhân tạo hpgroupsports (14 Tháng mười một 2021)

Chi phí xây dựng sân tennis cho việc sử dụng gia đình giải trí​
Thi công sân tennis chất lượng chuẩn thi đấu, thi cong san tennis giá tốt trên toàn quốc, xây dựng sân tennis và phụ kiện, đèn led cho sân tennis
Các bước thi công sân tennis bên ngoài trời
Xử lý bề mặt sân tennis
Thi công lớp sơn chống thấm
Thi công lớp đệm cho mặt sàn
Thi công lớp sơn phủ màu
Bước 5: Kẻ vạch line
Những lưu ý bạn cần biết để có thể thi công sân tennis theo đúng tiêu chuẩn kỹ thuật
Địa chỉ thi công sân tennis ngoài trời chuyên nghiệp
Liên đoàn Quần vợt thế giới (ITF) quy định:

Sân Tennis tiêu chuẩn hay sân quần vợt là một sân đấu có hình chữ nhật với bề mặt phẳng.
Kích thước sân tennis có chiều dài là 23,77 m,
Kích thước sân tennis có rộng 8,23 m với trận đơn và 36 feet (10,97 m) cho trận đôi.
-Chi phí làm sân tennis là bao nhiêu?
Chi phí xây dựng sân tennis cho việc sử dụng gia đình giải trí và tập luyện từ 450,000,000- 520,000,00 VND/1 sân.
Chi phí trên tùy thuộc rất nhiều vào các nền móng hiện hữu, vật liệu sử dụng và khối lượng thực tế. Giá xây dựng 01 sân tennis có thể thấp hơn hoặc cao hơn những mức giá trên.
Tùy vào từng khu vực thi công ở các vùng miền khác nhau. Để có thể nắm rõ chi tiết, quý khách hàng hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi. Cam kết sẽ tư vấn cho quý khách một hài lòng, chuyên nghiệp, rõ ràng, nhanh chóng nhất .
Công Ty TNHH Đầu Tư HP Group
Web: hpgroupsports.com
Email: hpgroupsports@gmail.com
Phone & Zalo: 0901 396 268
Địa chỉ: 147/2 Lý Tế Xuyên, Linh Đông, Thủ Đức, HCM
Fanpage : facebook.com/conhantao0901396268
Group : facebook.com/groups/348465669768097


----------



## cỏ nhân tạo hpgroupsports (14 Tháng mười một 2021)

Chi Phí Thi Công Sân Bóng Đá – Báo giá cỏ nhân tạo sân bóng
– Nhà thầu thi công trọn gói sân bóng đá cỏ nhân tạo với chi phí rẻ hơn thị trường.
– Kinh nghiệm thi công hơn 1000 sân bóng đá Cỏ Nhân Tạo trên toàn quốc. Giá Cỏ Nhân Tạo sỉ lẻ. Dịch vụ: Cung cấp Cỏ Nhân Tạo, Thi công sân Cỏ Nhân Tạo, Tư vấn Thiết kế Sân Cỏ.
– Công Ty TNHH Đầu Tư HP Group. Chuyên nhập khẩu và thi công sân bóng cỏ nhân tạo tại Việt Nam. Bảo hành 5-10 năm. Loại: Cỏ Sân Bóng, Cỏ Sân Vườn, Cỏ Sân Golf.
Chi tiết các bước, quy trình thi công sân bóng đá mini cỏ nhân tạo, thiết kế và hoàn thiện sân bóng chuyên nghiệp.
Dịch vụ thi công sân bóng đá mini, sân 7 người, sân 11 người theo tiêu chuẩn FIFA TP Hồ Chí Minh, Đồng Nai, Long An… và trên toàn.
Sân bóng đá cỏ nhân tạo phù hợp với nhu cầu thì trình tự các bước có thể như sau :
– Mặt bằng hiện tại làm sân cỏ nhân tạo.
– Kích thước sân cỏ nhân tạo cần thi công 5, 7 người.
– Phân tích nhu cầu thực tiễn người chơi thể thao trong khu vực cần làm sân .
– Dự toán chi phí xây dựng sân bóng cần xây.
– Tính toán chi phí cụ thể chi tiết.
– Khảo Sát mặt bằng nơi cần xây dựng sân bóng.
Chi phí làm sân bóng đá cỏ nhân tạo là bao nhiêu?
– Tổng chi phí làm một sân bóng cỏ nhân tạo tại Việt Nam (bao gồm tổng của các khoản chi phí trên),
thường sẽ dao động trong khoản: 280 triệu đến 400 triệu cho 1 sân thi đấu 5 người (tuỳ kích thước, thời gian khai thác, loại vật tư sử dụng…) 700 triệu đến trên dưới 1 tỷ đồng cho 1 sân thi đấu 7 người.
Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong quá trình thi công. Chúng tôi là đơn vị, đối tác thi công sân cỏ hàng đầu Việt Nam. Thi công nhanh, chuyên nghiệp.
– Để có thể nắm rõ chi tiết, quý khách hàng hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi. Cam kết sẽ tư vấn cho quý khách một hài lòng, chuyên nghiệp, rõ ràng, nhanh chóng nhất .
Công Ty TNHH Đầu Tư HP Group.
Web: hpgroupsports.com.
Email: hpgroupsports@gmail.com.
Phone & Zalo: 0901 396 268
Địa chỉ: 147/2 Lý Tế Xuyên, Linh Đông, Thủ Đức, HCM.


----------



## cỏ nhân tạo hpgroupsports (18 Tháng mười một 2021)

☎ Hotline:  0901 396 268
Công Ty TNHH Đầu Tư HP Group
 ✔ Địa chỉ: 147/2 Lý Tế Xuyên, Linh Đông, Thủ Đức , Hồ Chí Minh
 ✔ Website : hpgroupsports.com
 ✉ Email:  hpgroupsports@gmail.com 
 ✔ Fanpage : facebook.com/conhantao0901396268.
 ✔ Group : facebook.com/groups/348465669768097.
 ✔ youtube.com/channel/UCPsCZ4zn4u22GoB7Kq9PlvQ

☛Chuyên cung cỏ nhân tạo cấp sỉ và lẻ trên toàn quốc.
☛Chuyên tư vấn và thi công lắp đặt sân bóng đá cỏ nhân tạo và các công trình mảng xanh trong nhà, ngoài trời
☛Thi Công Hồ Bơi Chuyên Nghiệp - Tư Vấn Thiết Kế Miễn Phí
☛Thi Công Sân Tennis - Thiết Kế Sân Tennis Khoa Học
☛Thi công sân Tennis tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 
-------------------------
Cỏ nhân tạo HP Group Hotline:  0901 396 268
☛Chuyên cung cỏ nhân tạo cấp sỉ và lẻ trên toàn quốc.
☛Chuyên tư vấn và thi công lắp đặt sân bóng đá cỏ nhân tạo và các công trình mảng xanh trong nhà, ngoài trời


----------



## cỏ nhân tạo hpgroupsports (18 Tháng mười một 2021)

Chi phí xây dựng hồ bơi là bao nhiêu?
Chi phí xây dựng hồ bơi tùy vào vị trí địa phương như : TPHCM, Bình Dương, Long An,Nha Trang, Bà Rịa – Vũng Tàu, Đà Nẵng, Cần Thơ …. chi phí khoảng 2.750.000 vnd/m2 đến 3.600.000 vnd/m2.
Đơn giá thi công bể bơi làm hoàn thiện bao gồm thiết bị là 4.500.000 vnd/m2 đến 7.500.000 vnd/m2, tùy theo mục đích theo bản thiết kế quy mô công trình chủ đầu tư lựa.
Chúng tôi cam kết sẽ tư vấn cho quý khách một hài lòng, chuyên nghiệp, rõ ràng, nhanh chóng nhất.
Công Ty TNHH Đầu Tư HP Group.
Web: hpgroupsports.com.
Fb : facebook.com/conhantao0901396268
Email: hpgroupsports@gmail.com.
Phone & Zalo: 0901 396 268.
Địa chỉ: 147/2 Lý Tế Xuyên, Linh Đông, Thủ Đức, HCM.


----------



## cỏ nhân tạo hpgroupsports (18 Tháng mười một 2021)

☎ Hotline:  0901 396 268
Công Ty TNHH Đầu Tư HP Group
 ✔ Địa chỉ: 147/2 Lý Tế Xuyên, Linh Đông, Thủ Đức , Hồ Chí Minh
 ✔ Website : hpgroupsports.com
 ✉ Email:  hpgroupsports@gmail.com 
 ✔ Fanpage : facebook.com/conhantao0901396268.
 ✔ Group : facebook.com/groups/348465669768097.
 ✔ youtube.com/channel/UCPsCZ4zn4u22GoB7Kq9PlvQ

☛Chuyên cung cỏ nhân tạo cấp sỉ và lẻ trên toàn quốc.
☛Chuyên tư vấn và thi công lắp đặt sân bóng đá cỏ nhân tạo và các công trình mảng xanh trong nhà, ngoài trời
☛Thi Công Hồ Bơi Chuyên Nghiệp - Tư Vấn Thiết Kế Miễn Phí
☛Thi Công Sân Tennis - Thiết Kế Sân Tennis Khoa Học
☛Thi công sân Tennis tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 
-------------------------
Cỏ nhân tạo HP Group Hotline:  0901 396 268
☛Chuyên cung cỏ nhân tạo cấp sỉ và lẻ trên toàn quốc.
☛Chuyên tư vấn và thi công lắp đặt sân bóng đá cỏ nhân tạo và các công trình mảng xanh trong nhà, ngoài trời
Thi công sân Tennis- Quy trình thi công sân Tennis đạt chuẩn .​*Tennis là một bộ môn thể thao được nhiều người ưa chuộng trong những năm gần đây. Chính vì vậy, hiện nay có nhiều nhà đầu tư đổ xô để kinh doanh lĩnh vực này. Nắm lấy cơ hội, nhà đầu tư xây dựng sân chơi và nhanh chóng thu lại lợi nhuận từ lĩnh vực này. Vậy, chi phí xây dựng sân tennis khoảng bao nhiêu?  Nếu bạn quan tâm thông tin này thì hãy cùng  HP Group thi công sân tennis lắng nghe những chia sẻ hữu ích qua bài viết dưới đây*.


----------



## cỏ nhân tạo hpgroupsports (18 Tháng mười một 2021)

Thi công hồ bơi​*Quy trình thi công hồ bơi chi tiết, tiết kiệm tối đá chi phí
Công ty HPGROUP chuyên thiết thi công trong lĩnh vực thể thao: thi công hồ bơi, sân bóng đá cỏ nhân tạo, sân tennis…. Nếu bạn có ý định xây dựng hồ bơi kinh doanh, công cộng, hồ bơi gia đình theo kiểu truyền thống thì bạn nên tìm hiểu và  biết  các bước xây dựng hồ bơi, biện pháp thi công hồ bơi tối ưu nhất để có phương án dự trù kinh phí hợp lý nhất.*
 ☎ Hotline:  0901 396 268
Công Ty TNHH Đầu Tư HP Group
 ✔ Địa chỉ: 147/2 Lý Tế Xuyên, Linh Đông, Thủ Đức , Hồ Chí Minh
 ✔ Website : hpgroupsports.com
 ✉ Email:  hpgroupsports@gmail.com 
 ✔ Fanpage : facebook.com/conhantao0901396268.
 ✔ Group : facebook.com/groups/348465669768097.
 ✔ youtube.com/channel/UCPsCZ4zn4u22GoB7Kq9PlvQ

☛Chuyên cung cỏ nhân tạo cấp sỉ và lẻ trên toàn quốc.
☛Chuyên tư vấn và thi công lắp đặt sân bóng đá cỏ nhân tạo và các công trình mảng xanh trong nhà, ngoài trời
☛Thi Công Hồ Bơi Chuyên Nghiệp - Tư Vấn Thiết Kế Miễn Phí
☛Thi Công Sân Tennis - Thiết Kế Sân Tennis Khoa Học
☛Thi công sân Tennis tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 
-------------------------
Cỏ nhân tạo HP Group Hotline:  0901 396 268
☛Chuyên cung cỏ nhân tạo cấp sỉ và lẻ trên toàn quốc.
☛Chuyên tư vấn và thi công lắp đặt sân bóng đá cỏ nhân tạo và các công trình mảng xanh trong nhà, ngoài trời


----------



## cỏ nhân tạo hpgroupsports (20 Tháng mười một 2021)

Chuyên :
– Thi công sân sửa chữa tư vấn thiết kế sân bóng đá cỏ nhân tạo.
– Thi công sửa chữa sân Tennis theo tiêu chuẩn ITF.
– Thi công sân sửa chữa hồ bơi trong nhà, thi đấu chuyên nghiệp đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế .
– Thi công sửa chữa đường chạy điền kinh, nhà thi đấu thể thao đa năng, cụm sân thi đấu thể thao chuyên nghiệp.
– Cung cấp cỏ nhân tạo sỉ lẻ trên toàn quốc.
– Thanh lý thảm cỏ nhân tạo đã qua sử dụng giá rẻ. Hiện chúng tôi còn lượng hàng cỏ nhân tạo đã qua sử dụng số lượng lớn cần thanh lý hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn, hỗ trợ giá tốt nhất.


----------



## cỏ nhân tạo hpgroupsports (20 Tháng mười một 2021)

Chi phí xây dựng hồ bơi là bao nhiêu?
Chi phí xây dựng hồ bơi tùy vào vị trí địa phương như : TPHCM, Bình Dương, Long An,Nha Trang, Bà Rịa – Vũng Tàu, Đà Nẵng, Cần Thơ …. chi phí khoảng 2.750.000 vnd/m2 đến 3.600.000 vnd/m2.
Đơn giá thi công bể bơi làm hoàn thiện bao gồm thiết bị là 4.500.000 vnd/m2 đến 7.500.000 vnd/m2, tùy theo mục đích theo bản thiết kế quy mô công trình chủ đầu tư lựa.
Chúng tôi cam kết sẽ tư vấn cho quý khách một hài lòng, chuyên nghiệp, rõ ràng, nhanh chóng nhất.
Công Ty TNHH Đầu Tư HP Group.
Web: hpgroupsports.com.
Fb : facebook.com/conhantao0901396268
Email: hpgroupsports@gmail.com.
Phone & Zalo: 0901 396 268.
Địa chỉ: 147/2 Lý Tế Xuyên, Linh Đông, Thủ Đức, HCM.
Chuyên :
– Thi công sân sửa chữa tư vấn thiết kế sân bóng đá cỏ nhân tạo.
– Thi công sửa chữa sân Tennis theo tiêu chuẩn ITF.
– Thi công sân sửa chữa hồ bơi trong nhà, thi đấu chuyên nghiệp đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế .
– Thi công sửa chữa đường chạy điền kinh, nhà thi đấu thể thao đa năng, cụm sân thi đấu thể thao chuyên nghiệp.
– Cung cấp cỏ nhân tạo sỉ lẻ trên toàn quốc.
– Thanh lý thảm cỏ nhân tạo đã qua sử dụng giá rẻ. Hiện chúng tôi còn lượng hàng cỏ nhân tạo đã qua sử dụng số lượng lớn cần thanh lý hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn, hỗ trợ giá tốt nhất.


----------



## cỏ nhân tạo hpgroupsports (21 Tháng mười một 2021)

Bước 1:
Sử dụng máy phun cao áp sẽ xịt rửa toàn bộ các rong rêu, móc bám trên bề mặt sân, đảm bảo bề mặt phải sạch hoàn toàn đảm bảo khả năng kết nối các lớp vật liệu phía trên.
Bước 2:
Xác định vết nứt, sử dụng các dụng cụ cầm tay đục, cắt mở rộng các vết nứt đảm bảo bề mặt keo có thể bám chặt trên bề mặt vết nứt. Sử dụng keo chuyên dụng xử lý vết nứt lăn một lớp kết nối, sau đó trộn các thành phần keo với các thành phần cắt chuyên dụng trám trét toàn bộ vết nứt.
Bước 3
Tiến hành bơm nước vào bề mặt sân đánh dấu xác định các vết nứt bề mặt. Gạt bỏ nước trên bề mặt sân tiến hành dặm vá các khu vực đọng nước bằng hỗn hợp keo chuyên dụng trộn với nước, cát tiền hành trám vá bề mặt. Yêu cầu khi dặm vá xong các khu vực đọng nước đảm bảo dưới 2mm. Công đoạn này thường được tiến hành 2 lần để đảm bảo bề mặt được thoát nước hoàn toàn.
Bề mặt sân sau khi đã sử dụng máy cao áp vệt sinh, vá vũng và xử lý vết nứt theo đúng tiêu chuẩn.
Lớp 1: Sau khi đã hoàn thành các công việc trên, tiến hành gạt 1 lớp chuyên dụng sân tennis theo tỉ lệ 30%-40% cát và sơn, hỗn hợp bao gồm: cát, sơn, nước.
Lớp 2: Sau khoảng thời gian 8 tiếng gạt lớp sơn 2 chuyên dụng sân tennis màu theo tỉ lệ 20%-30% cát và sơn. Hỗn hợp bao gồm: cát, sơn , nước (Công đoạn này được thực hiện vào lúc trời mát hạn chế sơn khô nhanh và tạo vệt)
Thi công định vị kích thước sân, tiến hành kẻ line.
Công Ty TNHH Đầu Tư HP Group sẽ  đưa ra trình phương án thi công và báo giá thi công chi tiết cụ thể nhất cho Quý khách các hạng mục khác.
Đo đạt, cần chỉnh cốt nền sân mới
Xây bó nền bằng gạch hoặc lắp đặt đà BTCT quanh sân
Cắt hàng rào nâng cao theo nền sân
Gia cố hàng rào lưới b40, căng lưới B40
Sơn hàng rào lưới B40
Cung cấp ĐÈN CHIẾU SÁNG SÂN TENNIS
Gia công lắp đặt ghế nghỉ vận động viên (khán giả)
San lớp cắt lấp nâng nền sân tennis. (Nếu cần) với độ dày theo cao độ thiết kế và lu nén chặt
Trải lớp đá dăm nâng nền sân tennis với độ dày theo cao độ thiết kế và lu nén chặt
Thảm bê tông nhựa sân tennis (Loại nhựa hạt mụn chuyên dùng cho sân tennis)
Sơn bề mặt sân tennis 07 lớp với sân tennis cao cấp nhất
Sơn LOGO SÂN TENNIS
Cung cấp DỤNG CỤ SÂN TENNIS


----------



## cỏ nhân tạo hpgroupsports (21 Tháng mười một 2021)

Ngoài* thi công sân tennis*, Công ty HPGROUP còn thi công các công trình thể thao khác như: thi công sân bóng đá cỏ nhân tạo, thi công sân bóng chuyền, thi công sân cầu lông, thi công sân bóng rổ, thi công hồ bơi, thi công sân tập golf…

Quý khách đang có nhu cầu thi công, liên hệ với chúng tôi để được hỗ trợ tư vấn và báo giá tốt nhất

Công Ty TNHH Đầu HPGROUP

Địa chỉ: 147/2 Lý Tế Xuyên, Phường Linh Đông, TP- Thủ Đức, TPHCM

Website: hpgroupsports.com

Email: hpgroupsports@gmail.com

Hotline: 0901 396 268


----------

